# ensopir-se



## Azzurra

Hola de nou 
Según vosotros, el verbo *ensopir-se* ¿puede ser sinónimo perfecto de _aburrirse_? Y no de _amodorrarse_... Porque en esta frase "A la vida no hi ha temps per a tot. Riure i plorar, divertir-se i ensopir-se" tendría más sentido... Gracias community


----------



## laau_152

_BON DIAAA!_

Creo que no lo es, un sinónimo perfecto más bien sería _adormissar-se _(adormecerse). Porque según el diccionario catalán, _ensopir-se_ es dejar a alguien adormecido... 
Pero igualmente coloquialmente no se utiliza mucho, o por lo menos entre los jóvenes.

Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## Elessar

Si el que estàs cercant és una traducció a l'espanyol, trobe que 

*divertirse y adormilarse *o 
*divertirse y aletargarse 
*
poden ser bones traduccions. Jo diria que en aquest cas "ensopir-se" implica un matís de significat diferent, més profund, que simplement "avorrir-se". Ací pot voler dir que durant el cicle vital d'una persona hi ha moments en què hom es troba bé d'ànim, amb energies, mentre que hi ha altres moments en què hom està baix de moral, menys espavilat cara les vicissituds de la vida. Potser es tracta d'un matís estilístic: "avorrir-se" és un verb més comú i que s'utilitza en moments més puntuals de la vida, mentre que "ensopir-se" en aquest cas és figurat, d'un llenguatge més reflexiu, i sembla fer referència a una època, un període de temps en la vida d'una persona.


----------



## Azzurra

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda 
Y vaya análisis... ¡perfecta! 
Hasta la próxima, chao


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

laau_152 said:


> Porque según el diccionario catalán, _ensopir-se_ es dejar a alguien adormecido...
> Pero igualmente coloquialmente no se utiliza mucho, o por lo menos entre los jóvenes.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado!


 
No hi estic d'acord, Laau . Trobo que _ensopir-se_, _ensopiment_, etc. són paraules prou quotidianes. El significat d'_ensopir-se_ va més enllà de deixar algú endormiscat; de fet, em fa l'efecte que s'utilitza molt més en un sentit metafòric.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,

Jo per "ensopit" entenc una persona sense esma o  avorrit. Ja ho sabeu allò de "Val més ser petit i eixerit que llarg i ensopit" 

Tingueu un bon dia


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Un boníssim fragment de Pla, concretament del volum Aigua de mar (II), sobre l'ensopiment: 

En els llogarrets insignificants, l'existència passa entre dos extrems: d'un cantó hi ha l'ensopiment, el tedi; d'altra banda la curiositat se us aviva per un no-res, per les coses més petites, més allunyades dels vostres interessos. A mesura que la vida passa, us adoneu de la importància de l'ensopiment. Ningú no sap, ni pot resistir, el tedi. La vida us ha ensenyat que una de les fonts més copioses i perennes de dolor és l'agitació inútil, els moviments gratuïts, l'entrada en la vostra vida d'altra gent. Així i tot, resistir la sensació aclaparadora de sentir sobre el cor el pas del temps es fa impossible. Els homes i les dones no poden resistir l'ensopiment perquè creuen - sense cap raó - que ensopir-se és com morir una mica. Així, hom s'evadeix per patir més. Per això jo crec que una de les pedres de toc més segures per a cònèixer la força d'un home és la seva capacitat per a resistir l'ensopiment.


----------



## GloriaGomez

Azzurra said:


> Hola de nou
> Según vosotros, el verbo *ensopir-se* ¿puede ser sinónimo perfecto de _aburrirse_? Y no de _amodorrarse_... Porque en esta frase "A la vida no hi ha temps per a tot. Riure i plorar, divertir-se i ensopir-se" tendría más sentido... Gracias community


 
Ensopir-se es una expresió molt catalana que significaria estar trist, malalt, ....


----------



## neutrino2

dafne.ne said:


> a ho sabeu allò de "Val més ser petit i eixerit que llarg i ensopit"



Hola a tots 

Es la primera vez que escribo en este forum, me gustaría aprender un poco de catalán!

Llevo un rato pensando en este refrán de dafne y no consigo aclararme. La traducción al castellano sería 

_Más vale ser pequeño y delgado que largo y triste/adormilado ????_

¿Qué quiere decir?

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Azzurra

Yo también al leer el refrán pensé si existía el equivalente español o italiano...  En español no sé, pero en italiano se me ocurrio "meglio essere bassi e intelligenti che alti e pirla"


----------



## neutrino2

Gracias Azzurra! Entonces eixirit quiere decir inteligente? No estaba muy bien encaminada, evidentemente...


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Gracias Azzurra! Entonces eixirit quiere decir inteligente? No estaba muy bien encaminada, evidentemente...


 
Hola neu:

Sí, es algo así como listo, despierto. Mira aquí.



> Ja ho sabeu allò de "Val més ser petit i eixerit que llarg i ensopit"


 
No sé perquè, però quan vaig llegir aquest vaig pensar que es tractava de un doble sentit. 

Salut

Ant


----------



## Susan2008

Bones!!
Per aquí fem servir molt el mot "ensopir" i les seves variants, i sempre en sentit d'estar trist, apagat, sense ànims, baix de moral...però no en sentit d'estar avorrit directament. En tot cas diríem: "Sí, estic ensopit perquè estic molt avorrit".


----------



## dafne.ne

*No sé perquè, però quan vaig llegir aquest vaig pensar que es tractava de un doble sentit. *

Hola a tots!

I és clar Antpax que és tracta d'un doble sentit! Em creia que tothom ho tenia clar.

Jo ho traduiria al castellà així:

"Más vale ser pequeño y espabilado que largo y apocado"

Passe-ho be


----------

